# De article



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice article for ppl considering de: http://aeon.co/magazine/health/why-are-donor-eggs-almost-taboo-among-fertility-options/?utm_content=bufferf975d&utm_medium=social&utm_source=*******.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Xxx

/links


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Simone, a beautiful article but sad & true too.
xx


----------

